# Westin Lagunamar



## Ez323 (Dec 29, 2014)

Looking at maybe taking the family to the Westin Lagunamar next year for vacation.   I have always been reluctant to go to Mexico for safety concerns.  Friends of mine go all the time and tell me I am over reacting that its not that bad.  IM sure its like anywhere else there are safe and unsafe areas.  Just wanting to get opinions of fellow Tuggers.  How does everyone get to and from the airport?  Grocery shopping I understand is right across the street but again is it a safe area?  Thanks


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 29, 2014)

Lagunamar is in the hotel zone which is extremely safe and unlike many Caribbean islands has far fewer people selling things on the beach. The shopping center across the street is very quiet and safe. If you stick with the approved taxis that come right to the resort there should be no concern about transportation. We walk to many of the local restaurants even in the dark. The grocery store is across the bridge to downtown Cancun and again we feel very safe. My biggest problem? I don't speak Spanish so cannot ask questions in the grocery store!


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 29, 2014)

No issue with security.  We book airport transfers through Westin Lagunamar.  Taxi ride for grocery shopping through Westin which issues a voucher thing for the taxi driver.  Locals are very nice.  While we don't speak Spanish, we have gotten a ton of help with the manager at Superama who is bilingual. Hotel zone where Westin sits and Westin really does have the best location in the hotel zone, is very safe and looks like first world with top hotels and no street vendors/peddlers present.

We walk or hop on a bus along hotel zone to restaurants.  The most dangerous part is sometimes you get a crazy bus driver who drives too fast.  We love Hacienda Sisal and the Peruvian restaurant.  If not for the fact we hate the whole flying experience we will be back there every year.  IMHO  Westin Lagunamar is the best resort amongst all Starwood timeshare.

As long as you stay away from bars and nightclubs at downtown (it is not in hotel zone), you should be very safe.  Visits to historical places have been very safe too.


----------



## Joshadelic (Dec 29, 2014)

Safety is not a problem there. Our family has visited that area several times and we have never felt unsafe. Really the entire coast from Isla Mujeres all the way to the border of Belize is very safe. Cozumel has extremely low crime rates and a great place either for a day trip or an extended stay - especially if you like snorkeling or diving.

As far as transportation to and from the airport - book something in advance with one of the reputable car services. Cancun Transfers is a good one that we have used before.

All of that being said, my family is not likely to go back to Mexico any time soon because of the very pervasive street hustling/soliciting/whatever you want to call it. The last time we were in Playa del Carmen we swore we would never go back because of all the people on the street constantly trying to sell you something, get you to come in to a store/club/restaurant or whatever they can do to make a buck. It was just unbearable. I felt like a broken record walking down the street saying "no, thank you" every 10 seconds. If you want to avoid all of that, just stay near your resort. There is a really nice mall across the street from Lagunamar with good shopping and restaurants where you won't have to deal with the above mentioned crap.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 29, 2014)

Joshadelic said:


> If you want to avoid all of that, just stay near your resort. There is a really nice mall across the street from Lagunamar with good shopping and restaurants where you won't have to deal with the above mentioned crap.



As long as you stay in the hotel zone, which stretches like 10 miles, you won't encounter any peddlers.


----------



## cubigbird (Dec 29, 2014)

sptung said:


> As long as you stay in the hotel zone, which stretches like 10 miles, you won't encounter any peddlers.



You just have to be a smart traveller, like you would anywhere else and you will always will be in good shape - don't be flashing a wallet, credit cards or cash and lock up valuable items everytime you leave.  Negotiate everything!!!!  They say cab prices are fixed, but I've been able to talk them down.  Don't stop in at any "tourist advisor outlet store."  They might as well rename them "timeshare presentation sales desk."  Consider Trip Advisor or a tour book.  

We just returned from WLR and we couldn't feel any safer.  The bus system is safe, the taxis are safe, and most Mexicans speak English in the area.  I feel safer in cancun than I have in some dark areas of the inter-city in the US.  We ate at many outdoor patio-restaurants and had a great time.

WLR is a great resort.  You will have a great time!!!


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 30, 2014)

After visiting Lagunamar, I'm much more comfortable in Maui. For those from the east coast, I can see the appeal of Cancun.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Not much to worry about in Riviera may*

From what we have seen or heard, that part of Mexico is safer than strolling the streets of most any major US city. 

We often take a bus downtown without any problems. This includes hiking through Parque de las Palapas to La Habichuela (our favorite restaurant), hiking to Mercado 28, or just traipsing over to Walmart or other stores to buy groceries. If you get lost or confused, we have found Mexicans to be friendly and helpful...though the barkers that try to encourage you to visit their establishments can be rather aggressive.

As I recall, there was a firebombing a few years back in a bar in western Cancun, not in a tourist area, that killed a couple of locals. There was also a senior police official assassinated in Playa del Carmen a few years ago. 

Drivers of cars can have real problems if they get into an accident and don't have adequate, locally purchased insurance.

Other than that, I don't recall hearing of any problems.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 30, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> After visiting Lagunamar, I'm much more comfortable in Maui. For those from the east coast, I can see the appeal of Cancun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



I live on the west coast and will pick Cancun over Maui easily.  Turquoise water and white sand beat deep blue water for me every time. Plus, from my experience, customer service at Lagunamar is superior to Ka'anapali. The locals in Maui are very nice, but Westin Ka'anapali seemed to have hired a bunch of nasty mainland folks who just don't treat their guests right, again from our experience.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 30, 2014)

sptung said:


> I live on the west coast and will pick Cancun over Maui easily.  Turquoise water and white sand beat deep blue water for me every time. Plus, from my experience, customer service at Lagunamar is superior to Ka'anapali. The locals in Maui are very nice, but Westin Ka'anapali seemed to have hired a bunch of nasty mainland folks who just don't treat their guests right, again from our experience.




I believe we've had this discussion. In my opinion, Maui is vastly superior, cleaner, nicer, and offers a more consistent pleasurable experience than Cancun. Yes, the staff can be grumpy at times, and that's a downside, but I wasn't impressed with Cancun, so it's indifferent to me. As for the water, I'd go to the Caribbean before Cancun. But, this is why there are options! Go where you're most comfortable. For me, it's almost anywhere but Mexico.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 30, 2014)

I love Cancun and It's a lot easier for us East Coasters to get to.  I also like the water better.  I feel very safe there.  We are probably as safe as any tourist in any US city as long as we stay in the tourist areas.   I don't  know if anyone has compared tourist crime in Mexico to US tourist areas, but it might put the debate in a more realistic light.


----------



## Bob808 (Dec 31, 2014)

I own both and count me in as a BIG Westin Lagunamar fan!


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> As for the water, I'd go to the Caribbean before Cancun. But, this is why there are options! Go where you're most comfortable. For me, it's almost anywhere but Mexico.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



This is the Caribbean for you.  I haven't explored Mexico numbers but I bet you Cancun's number is lower:

http://gocaribbean.about.com/od/healthandsafety/a/CaribMurder.htm


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2014)

There you have it.  Cancun murder rate is 1.83 per 100,000.  Much lower than US.

http://inthecapital.streetwise.co/2...-murdered-in-washington-d-c-than-mexico-city/


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 31, 2014)

sptung said:


> This is the Caribbean for you.  I haven't explored Mexico numbers but I bet you Cancun's number is lower:
> 
> 
> 
> http://gocaribbean.about.com/od/healthandsafety/a/CaribMurder.htm




I didn't say, in this thread, that I don't go to Mexico solely due to safety concerns. I've read the articles that include the facts regarding crime in America and how in many cities it is lower in Mexico. That is not my overriding concern for not choosing Mexico.

As for the water, I distinctly recall the water west of the resort where one of our excursions left from...ugly, dirty, smelly water...very different from any encountered at Harborside, for comparison.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 31, 2014)

I have yet to see one picture from WLR that has people in the ocean water in front of the resort.
If anyone has one please post.


----------



## Bob808 (Dec 31, 2014)

DavidnRobin, I don't have a picture but while the waves can be rough people love to play in the water from the WLR beach.  The sand on the beach, by the way, is super soft on bare feet.


----------



## cubigbird (Dec 31, 2014)

Bob808 said:


> DavidnRobin, I don't have a picture but while the waves can be rough people love to play in the water from the WLR beach.  The sand on the beach, by the way, is super soft on bare feet.



Ditto Bob (it was nice to meet you BTW over Christmas week).  The sand is MUCH softer compared to places like Cabo.  Also if you want a CALM beach, take the ferry over to Isla Mujeras and check out Playa Norte.  Worth the trip over there.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> As for the water, I distinctly recall the water west of the resort where one of our excursions left from...ugly, dirty, smelly water...very different from any encountered at Harborside, for comparison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Our friends who travelled with us to Cancun this past March spent substantial time doing short swims in the sea each day.  The beach was crowded with folks.  They had a great time and told us that because the water was choppy there was really no good visibility but the water was very clean (sandy since it was stirred up).  I have no idea why you encountered "ugly, dirty, smelly water".  Now, on other side, there is the lagoon which would match the description of ugly, dirty and smelly water.  Westin Lagunamar faces the Carribean Sea so there is no issue with getting smells from the lagoon.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 31, 2014)

sptung said:


> Our friends who travelled with us to Cancun this past March spent substantial time doing short swims in the sea each day.  The beach was crowded with folks.  They had a great time and told us that because the water was choppy there was really no good visibility but the water was very clean (sandy since it was stirred up).  I have no idea why you encountered "ugly, dirty, smelly water".  Now, on other side, there is the lagoon which would match the description of ugly, dirty and smelly water.  Westin Lagunamar faces the Carribean Sea so there is no issue with getting smells from the lagoon.




Yes, I was referring to the lagoon (hence the west reference). My point is that an excursion left from that side and I've not had anything even close to that experience in Hawaii or the Caribbean...just Cancun. And, outside of the hotel district Cancun is not my cup of tea...there are lots of reasons why it's not on my list of go to places, though safety is on the list. Of course, I don't speak Spanish fluently (or much, any more) so that's part of it, though I'm very comfortable traveling in foreign countries. 

Oh, and hopefully the Lagunamar pools are heated now. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> Yes, I was referring to the lagoon (hence the west reference). My point is that an excursion left from that side and I've not had anything even close to that experience in Hawaii or the Caribbean...just Cancun. And, outside of the hotel district Cancun is not my cup of tea...there are lots of reasons why it's not on my list of go to places, though safety is on the list. Of course, I don't speak Spanish fluently (or much, any more) so that's part of it, though I'm very comfortable traveling in foreign countries.
> 
> Oh, and hopefully the Lagunamar pools are heated now.
> 
> ...



The lagoon smelled slightly worse than the San Francisco Bay.  It has crocodiles in them.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 1, 2015)

Not to re-hash the same info, but yes Lagunamar was safe and we loved it.  It was safe because there are three different levels of police enforcement on the main drag in the hotel zone armed with machine guns.  

Safe yes...Comfortable, no.

We would still go back, but it was disturbing for my 7 year old daughter seeing guns all over the place.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 1, 2015)

gnorth16 said:


> Not to re-hash the same info, but yes Lagunamar was safe and we loved it.  It was safe because there are three different levels of police enforcement on the main drag in the hotel zone armed with machine guns.
> 
> Safe yes...Comfortable, no.
> 
> We would still go back, but it was disturbing for my 7 year old daughter seeing guns all over the place.



In the hotel zone I only saw armed police once on my first visit, in the evening at the mall opposite Lagunamar.  When I was there this year I did not see any police, armed or not, during the day or night.  However, there is a security checkpoint, which is like 100 miles from the hotel zone, there are armed security.


----------



## pacman777 (Jan 1, 2015)

This Lagunamar thread is awesome and gives a lot of info on this particular resort. We should have a thread that is detailed like this for all the other SVN resorts.


----------



## KACTravels (Jan 1, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gerb8tfpdgbtmk2/2015-01-01 09.21.22.png?dl=0

We had a great time at WLR (June 2012) and did "play" in the surf in front of the resort several times.  Here is a picture of me and my DH with people in the background also playing in the surf.  I'm a snorkler and scuba diver, so my preference is WKOR, but it was a great trip.  We did venture out of the resort area and felt perfectly safe.  We took a dive trip and did not have a great dive or experience.  Small boat, lots of surge, not great visability and not much to see.  Next time we will go over to Cozamel for our dive trip.
Tried to link to a picture, but apparently, it isn't linking...sorry


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2015)

I tried to fix it, but had no luck either


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## grgs (Jan 1, 2015)

My daughters out in the water:


----------



## Bob808 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> As for the water, I distinctly recall the water west of the resort where one of our excursions left from...ugly, dirty, smelly water...very different from any encountered at Harborside, for comparison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Ken, REALLY?  I don't mean to make this thread into a stone throwing as I think both resorts are terrific.  I am simply defending WLR which I rate as a real gem.  Nonetheless, Westin Kaanapali is right next to a water treatment plant!  Have you never smelled that when at the resort?  Others have...several guests complain of the smell at WKORV on TripAdvisor.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 1, 2015)

Bob808 said:


> Ken, REALLY?



Yes, really.



> I don't mean to make this thread into a stone throwing as I think both resorts are terrific.



Aren't opinions great? We're each entitled to one (and for some of us, more than one). I think WKORV is a terrific resort. I can't say the same about WLR. 



> I am simply defending WLR which I rate as a real gem.  Nonetheless, Westin Kaanapali is right next to a water treatment plant!  Have you never smelled that when at the resort?  Others have...several guests complain of the smell at WKORV on TripAdvisor.




Yes, I know the smell. It's nothing like the lagoon in Cancun. The restaurants nearby which are by the lagoon, the excursions which leave from the lagoon, the size of the lagoon...all dwarfs the water treatment plant issue in Maui. In my opinion, and yours may differ.



Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bob808 (Jan 1, 2015)

It's tempting to keep this back and forth up but I won't.


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 1, 2015)

This will always be a matter of opinion and preference, travel needs, home location, financial situation, family dynamics etc....

We personally love Westin Lagunamar and will always go there over Hawaii, and I agree with Bob-it is a gem!! Simply put, the beach and water look nicer as we prefer the turquoise blue water, it's MUCH CHEAPER to fly there from mid-section US (most of the time non-stop!!!), prices are cheaper in Mexico.  Everything in Hawaii is horrendously expensive.  On the other hand I know folks that would never go anywhere else other than Hawaii because of the novelty of the islands.  The beauty of vacation ownership is a family can develop their own preferences and traditions.  Let's all remember this BBS is meant to be a resource.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 1, 2015)

Bob808 said:


> It's tempting to keep this back and forth up but I won't.




Hey, I wasn't trying to start an argument -  far from it! I value others opinions, even those I wouldn't agree with 100%. I don't think WLR is a "gem" and it's possible that opinion would change next time I'm there (tho I have no plans to visit). From what I've learned over the years, Cancun is one of those places where people tend to either love it or hate it, with very few in between. WLR itself is a very nice resort, though all I recall are the issues encountered when I visited back when it first opened - the pink color (which I know they've repainted with a different color), bad shower design which leaked water, cool to cold pool temps, and a wooden stairway leading down to the beach that was all of ten feet wide due to weather issues that year (they've since dumped lots of sand to build the beach back up), not the best experiences with the WLR restaurants, etc. I would hope most of these issues are in the past by now, and other reports indicate that they are...so we're left with the relative merits of traveling to Mexico (about the same flight time from LA to Maui or Cancun) or staying in the US. Well, that's a personal choice and I think it's clear what I think on this issue.

As for safety and security, I'm surprised no one has mentioned the notorious issues in Mexico with renting a car and the potential issues a tourist could be forced to deal with during a vacation. Lots of articles on this, and I recall several posts on TUG over the years about it, too. Nothing even close with other destinations, especially not Hawaii. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 1, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Hey, I wasn't trying to start an argument -  far from it! I value others opinions, even those I wouldn't agree with 100%. I don't think WLR is a "gem" and it's possible that opinion would change next time I'm there (tho I have no plans to visit). From what I've learned over the years, Cancun is one of those places where people tend to either love it or hate it, with very few in between. WLR itself is a very nice resort, though all I recall are the issues encountered when I visited back when it first opened - the pink color (which I know they've repainted with a different color), bad shower design which leaked water, cool to cold pool temps, and a wooden stairway leading down to the beach that was all of ten feet wide due to weather issues that year (they've since dumped lots of sand to build the beach back up), not the best experiences with the WLR restaurants, etc. I would hope most of these issues are in the past by now, and other reports indicate that they are...so we're left with the relative merits of traveling to Mexico (about the same flight time from LA to Maui or Cancun) or staying in the US. Well, that's a personal choice and I think it's clear what I think on this issue.
> 
> As for safety and security, I'm surprised no one has mentioned the notorious issues in Mexico with renting a car and the potential issues a tourist could be forced to deal with during a vacation. Lots of articles on this, and I recall several posts on TUG over the years about it, too. Nothing even close with other destinations, especially not Hawaii.
> 
> ...



All of those things at WLR have since been dealt with and are in the past.  There is no wooden stairway to the beach.  It is concrete now with feet cleaners at the entrance to clean off the sand if you are coming off the beach.   The pools are now heated, and actually were much warmer than the ocean!!!  The exterior colors are no longer hideous.  I agree, I hated the original colors.  The showers have since been updated and didn't leak.  We ate at steak night at Oceano and had a pretty tasty meal.  I think the next time you visit you'll be pleasantly surprised on the changes.  

As far as safety is concerned, I've never had an issue or felt threatened, then again I travel vigilantly and smart wherever I go realizing there can be crime whether you are in Mexico or London or Hong Kong.  Safety really depends on what you do. I personally wouldn't rent a car in Mexico as I don't know the traffic laws 100% but have never had an issue negotiating reliable transportation.  We were there two weeks ago and I talked a cabbie down to $40 (after tips) private transfer from the Cancun airport.  They say it costs more coming from the airport because of a tax, but it never hurts to ask, and wound up successful.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 1, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> As far as safety is concerned, I've never had an issue or felt threatened, then again I travel vigilantly and smart wherever I go realizing there can be crime whether you are in Mexico or London or Hong Kong.



I have not had issue in Mexico.  My wallet was pick pocketed out of my backpack in London.  When walking down the streets in Hong Kong, a motorist spit onto my hair and it was so eew...  I still love London and Hong Kong.  

There are always people who have their biases and I learn a long time ago that we are wasting our time in trying to convince them otherwise.  Regarding Cancun, the 2 TUGgers who have consistently talk down on Cancun are Ken and DavidRobin even though the latter has not been there.  We are all entitled to our opinions regarding Cancun and I feel it is their loss.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2015)

I love Cancun and Hawaii (especially Maui). Given the choice and all things equal, cost to get there and time to get there,I would probably pick Hawaii over Cancun.

Though there are many things I like about each one over the other. I like that in Hawaii I can rent a car without worry. We don't rent a car in Cancun. While we could, we just don't want to take that chance of being one of the horror stories. It seems the chances of having a bad experience in Cancun with a rental car is higher than that in Hawaii.

In Cancun, while they say you can drink the water, we still avoid it. I really don't like having to pay $6-$8 for bottled water at every meal, I can get free glasses of ice water in Hawaii.

I like the swimming better in Cancun/Mayan Riviera. Snorkeling is better IMO. While Hawaii has some great snorkeling it just doesn't match up to the reef in the Mayan Riviera. There is a fantastic reef about a mile off shore of the Yucatan. BTW, we have snorkeled at Molokini and several other places in Hawaii. There are some strong and dangerous currents in Hawaii.

I do like that you can see better sunsets in Hawaii. Cancun is about the sunrise, which usually happens before I wake while on vacation.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 2, 2015)

sptung said:


> There are always people who have their biases and I learn a long time ago that we are wasting our time in trying to convince them otherwise.



I think that's just a polite way to acknowledge you aren't going to convince me, and now admit that it was a waste of your time to even try. I've been there, and nothing you write is going to change my impression of Cancun. 

I do believe the reports that the resort has fixed the issues which were obvious to all when it opened, but that's rather a minor issue in regards to a decision to return or not (though whenever I think of WLR I immediately remember the cold pools and mediocre food). I thought I was clear that it wasn't the resort which prevents me from returning, and if not let me be clear: it's Cancun itself that isn't very appealing to me. Been there, done that, didn't like it compared to other locations, so why go back? Like all of us, I value my time away and prefer traveling to new places and/or those that I enjoy. 

Frankly, I think it's rather a good thing that of all the SVN resorts I've visited there's only one I don't want to visit again. 



> Regarding Cancun, the 2 TUGgers who have consistently talk down on Cancun are Ken and DavidRobin even though the latter has not been there.  We are all entitled to our opinions regarding Cancun and I feel it is their loss.



Similarly, it seems you are overly effusive in your praise of Cancun and WLR. I'm fairly well traveled, though there are plenty of countries on my list to visit, and tend to enjoy more places than not. TUG, and other similar sites, tend to have posts regarding specific experiences (good and bad)...and it seems many on the TUG Starwood forum enjoy Mexico quite a bit. I'm not sure if that's because those that don't enjoy Cancun either don't post, haven't been there and don't want to comment, or perhaps they don't want to comment when so many others post comments in favor. I'm not that adverse to posting my opinion, so I went ahead and did so. Please don't belittle my opinion, nor the valid concerns I have based on my visit to WLR, because I'm among the minority here. Instead, perhaps you should embrace a contrary viewpoint (as I've done), take the high road, and welcome it as a valid opinion rather than wash it away with references like "bias".

FWIW, based on other posts over the years on TUG it seems a number of east coasters would choose Hawaii over Cancun if the travel time and cost was similar, as it is from LA (this fits with the opinion of my friends and family on the east coast). As I posted earlier, the travel time is about the same for me to either Cancun or Maui (I think Cancun may be 30 or so minutes less, though that doesn't include time for customs/immigration on both flights), so if I'm planning a beach trip why not go to the one I know I'll enjoy, considering I've already done both?

As for Cancun safety, there are a number of references worth reviewing with a simple search. As has been previously posted, as long as you restrict yourself to the hotel zone it's extremely unlikely to experience an issue. It's another matter altogether if you venture into the city of Cancun. Also, I dislike the need to ignore/confront street opportunists, including timeshare sales (a guy at the mall across the street from WLR had nothing better to do, so followed us and continued to try to engage us for about 15 minutes...to the point that my friend got concerned and she wanted to return to the hotel, but we went to a restaurant at the mall instead) - I can't recall ever having a similar experience in Hawaii. And for the record, my friend is more traveled than I, experienced more poor countries than I and dealt with a number of unfortunate (ie. crime related) issues while traveling than many of us...and her instinct was to cut and run after this guy appeared to pursue us for 15 minutes, and I trusted that instinct.

Of course, I don't rule Cancun out forever...there may be a time that I get convinced to return, but that would likely only be by a friend who gives me no choice...(hey, it's happened before, so I've learned to just relax and enjoy). 

We now return to our regularly scheduled programming...

Oh, and happy new year!


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 2, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I love Cancun and Hawaii (especially Maui). Given the choice and all things equal, cost to get there and time to get there,I would probably pick Hawaii over Cancun.



Exactly. 



> Though there are many things I like about each one over the other. I like that in Hawaii I can rent a car without worry. We don't rent a car in Cancun. While we could, we just don't want to take that chance of being one of the horror stories. It seems the chances of having a bad experience in Cancun with a rental car is higher than that in Hawaii.



And those horror stories are really bad. My cousin was in Mexico with his wife and daughter a few years ago and they rented a car, got pulled over by police (they had done *nothing* wrong) and if my cousin's wife didn't speak fluent Spanish (she's from Ecuador) they may have had a real problem to confront. As it was, a few $$ and they were let go. With stories like these, why would anyone rent a car in Mexico?



> In Cancun, while they say you can drink the water, we still avoid it. I really don't like having to pay $6-$8 for bottled water at every meal, I can get free glasses of ice water in Hawaii.



Yes! I was the same. We were told there was a filter at WLR but I felt more comfortable just buying bottled water.

As an aside, what really annoyed me was at the airport for the flight back. I bought a bottle of water at the airport just before boarding, and when we boarded they made us toss all water (there was another customs, or security, check as we entered the plane). This meant that everyone on the five hour flight brought no water on-board, and I had to ask for water on several occasions because the Mexicana flight crew didn't offer any extra (though they knew no one had their own water). For myself, I like having lots of water on flights, so this was an inconvenience, and yet another factor to consider when thinking of returning to Mexico. Of course, this could have been an extreme situation and they don't do this any longer, but it's what I recall. 

In essence, Mexico has failed to convert me into a repeat tourist though I gave them every opportunity to do so.



> I like the swimming better in Cancun/Mayan Riviera. Snorkeling is better IMO. While Hawaii has some great snorkeling it just doesn't match up to the reef in the Mayan Riviera. There is a fantastic reef about a mile off shore of the Yucatan. BTW, we have snorkeled at Molokini and several other places in Hawaii. There are some strong and dangerous currents in Hawaii.



I've heard this from others, too. And I'm disappointed we didn't experience this, though we went on one excursion that included snorkeling (I considered a dive, but didn't want to do it alone (my friend isn't certified) with an unknown dive group) and I was less than impressed. I suppose that tour simply chose a poor location, since Hawaii and The Bahamas were much, much better for me.



> I do like that you can see better sunsets in Hawaii. Cancun is about the sunrise, which usually happens before I wake while on vacation.



Sunsets are awesome in Maui.


----------



## okwiater (Jan 2, 2015)

Cancun... Hawaii
Turquoise water... dark blue water
Bottled water... tap water
Taxis... rental cars
Swimming... snorkeling

Man these are some first world problems!!


----------



## Bob808 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ez323, I do hope you go to The Westin Lagunamar and give us an update reporting your experience.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 2, 2015)

I go to both WKORV and WLR, and love both places. They are indeed very different experiences, but both worth a visit.

For me, WLR is much closer than Hawaii. It is much less expensive to get there, and food is also much cheaper. The beach is beautiful. Swimming in the ocean there is very different than in Hawaii. It is fun to frolic in the waves, even if the snorkeling in front of the resort is poor.  Different, but not necessarily worse, depending on what you like to do. It can be invigorating to play in the waves, though it can be dangerous for little children. The ocean is not calm there. 

The trips to various Mayan sites are interesting to me. 

WLR is still a vacation destination for us. We go every few years, and it is close enough for even for a long weekend getaway. We are able to just be on the beach for a few days and just rest. The beach is also beautiful to just walk along. 

I don't feel threatened at all in Cancun, and have not experienced any of the hassling described here. I do know how to haggle or turn away people that I don't want to talk to, but it hasn't been an issue during the half dozen times I've been there. 

Maui is really a second home for us. It is no longer just a vacation. We go every year for several weeks and could live there permanently, if the opportunity arose. We are always sad to leave, and wish we could be staying longer. Bahamas, St. John and Cancun are not like that for us. We love to visit those places, but after a week or so, it is nice to go back home.

I'm glad Starwood has so many different resorts in various beach locations. We like them all, and it is one of the reasons we bought into the SVN system. We like to go to different places, and WLR is certainly on our list to return to.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 2, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> FWIW, based on other posts over the years on TUG it seems a number of east coasters would choose Hawaii over Cancun if the travel time and cost was similar, as it is from LA (this fits with the opinion of my friends and family on the east coast). As I posted earlier, the travel time is about the same for me to either Cancun or Maui (I think Cancun may be 30 or so minutes less, though that doesn't include time for customs/immigration on both flights), so if I'm planning a beach trip why not go to the one I know I'll enjoy, considering I've already done
> 
> We now return to our regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> Oh, and happy new year!



We well if travel time was not a consideration I'd be in Bali or Lombok but it is so this is a strawman. 

I'm not putting myself through toting a 8mo and 4yo 11 hrs to HI. Or the rest of the plane (oh then a hop to Maui).  That Or 18+ hours to Bali.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 2, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Cancun... Hawaii
> Turquoise water... dark blue water
> Bottled water... tap water
> Taxis... rental cars
> ...




Doesn't the simple fact that TUG exists for timeshare vacations and we're all here with the goal of enhancing those vacations "first world problems"? In other words, this is no different than the hundreds (thousands?) of posts on which building is better, what restaurants are nearby, "elite" programs and benefits, best flight options, etc etc. I'd say that TUG represents only first world problems... 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## okwiater (Jan 2, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Doesn't the simple fact that TUG exists for timeshare vacations and we're all here with the goal of enhancing those vacations "first world problems"? In other words, this is no different than the hundreds (thousands?) of posts on which building is better, what restaurants are nearby, "elite" programs and benefits, best flight options, etc etc. I'd say that TUG represents only first world problems...



Totally agree. Just thought it was funny how emotions seemed to be running high over which luxury vacation spot might be superior


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 2, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Totally agree. Just thought it was funny how emotions seemed to be running high over which luxury vacation spot might be superior




Yup yup. But since you mention it, please don't consider my posts to be indicative of my emotional state. I've found this thread quite amusing. After all, what I've really done is simply state my opinion and some of the reasons I have it. Others seem bent on lamenting the fact that my opinion doesn't match theirs. In other words, not my problem. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## pacman777 (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually this thread has made me want to plan a vacation to WLR asap given the number of people chiming in favor of it and not just the usual posters. Being from Texas, it would actually be a quick flight.  What's the best building to request for an ocean view that is close to all the pool activities?


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 2, 2015)

I believe most all the rooms have an ocean view.  I haven't been since the new section opened, but I think it was designed that way also.  

Has anyone traded their Starwood week through II for Lagunamar?  (DD thinks she might want to try for it instead of Royals.).  Did you still get a good location? 

Lee


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 2, 2015)

The Owner Resources sticky points to the resort map below. I personally don't worry about the building much. I just like a high floor. The ocean front buildings (100, 900, 1400)have unobstructed views of the water, but the views over the main pools are not bad either.


----------



## Bob808 (Jan 2, 2015)

pacman777 said:


> Actually this thread has made me want to plan a vacation to WLR asap given the number of people chiming in favor of it and not just the usual posters. Being from Texas, it would actually be a quick flight.  What's the best building to request for an ocean view that is close to all the pool activities?



Building 9 is best in my opinion as it is Oceanside and between both pools.  Buildings 2 through 8 have best views of the infinity pool and I would ask for a middle to upper floor.  At WLR there are no less desired island view rooms as there are at the Maui location favored in numerous posts on this thread by one long time TUGer.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2015)

I have stayed at Building 5, 1 and 14 (or whatever the last building is), all high floors.  There is a single column in one building (I think it is Building 5) that does not face the ocean but WLR told me that they don't assign the non-ocean views to owners (they define owners as timeshare owners, I believe, not necessarily SVO owners).  My best view was from Building 1 when we were assigned an ocean front (they call it ocean side) room and it was absolutely breathtaking.   We were assigned that room after we had to be moved from building 5 and I think that was their way of making up to us.  

I personally prefer the old section because I prefer the pools there.  The new pool in the new section was not an infinity pool (duh, don't ask me why other than cost saving???).  Even when I stayed at building 14(?), I went over to the infinity pools on the other side but they are all very close by.  

All views are fabulous, the higher the floor the better.  That is the only resort that I really don't want to leave on my last day of my vacation.  I wish I can stay there for months!


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 2, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> Has anyone traded their Starwood week through II for Lagunamar?  (DD thinks she might want to try for it instead of Royals.).  Did you still get a good location?




They used to list lots of availability in II, but for the last year or so I think that's diminished. I'd suggest a request first exchange, and it's likely you'll get it. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## sail27bill (Jan 2, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> I believe most all the rooms have an ocean view.  I haven't been since the new section opened, but I think it was designed that way also.
> 
> Has anyone traded their Starwood week through II for Lagunamar?  (DD thinks she might want to try for it instead of Royals.).  Did you still get a good location?
> 
> Lee



Lee,

I just used II to trade my SVV for Lagunamar this coming August.  I placed the request in this past August for August 2015 and I was confirmed into a 2 bedroom in November after only a 3 month wait.  Of course it is not high season, but that was the only time-frame that worked for us.  I did not use Starwood since my 2 bedroom non-lockoff would only get me a 1 bedroom using Staroptions.  I have no idea what view or location I will end up with, but I am hoping for the best.  

Anita


----------



## Ez323 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input.  I got more information about this resort than I ever imagined I would.  Hope to begin planning our trip there soon!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2015)

sail27bill said:


> Lee,
> 
> I just used II to trade my SVV for Lagunamar this coming August.  I placed the request in this past August for August 2015 and I was confirmed into a 2 bedroom in November after only a 3 month wait.  Of course it is not high season, but that was the only time-frame that worked for us.  I did not use Starwood since my 2 bedroom non-lockoff would only get me a 1 bedroom using Staroptions.  I have no idea what view or location I will end up with, but I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Anita



I think just about any unit will have a great view as long as you get a high floor. On our first visit, we were in building 1400. Fabulous view from the fourth floor I believe. On our last visit we were in building 600 on the second. That low floor was blocked by palm trees. Higher would have had a great view of the pool and sea. We were non owners exchanging in each time.

For us, it doesn't have to be about one place or the other. We enjoy Hawaii and Cancun pretty equally but for different reasons. Both have their pluses and minuses. We will probably make it back to Cancun before Hawaii just because of distance and cost. Hawaii is uniqueu though in that it has a different fibe. In the Hotel Zone of Cancun, you could easily mistake it for Miami Beach.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 8, 2015)

sail27bill said:


> Lee,
> 
> I just used II to trade my SVV for Lagunamar this coming August.  I placed the request in this past August for August 2015 and I was confirmed into a 2 bedroom in November after only a 3 month wait.  Of course it is not high season, but that was the only time-frame that worked for us.  I did not use Starwood since my 2 bedroom non-lockoff would only get me a 1 bedroom using Staroptions.  I have no idea what view or location I will end up with, but I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Anita



Did it happen to say on your confirmation with II of your room location?  I know ours with the Royal trade thru II gave the room #.  

lee


----------



## blondietink (Jan 8, 2015)

We were at Lagunamar in September of 2014 and we swam in the ocean a lot! For the life of me, I can't figure out how to attach a picture here or I would be able to show you how beautiful the water is.  The pools were great, too (we liked the quiet pool best). Lots of loungers available on the beach and if for some reason there isn't, one of the pool guys will drag one out for you.  Honestly, we have never been treated so well at a resort as we were at Lagunamar.  This includes resorts in Hawaii, except maybe the Aulani and I would give it a tie. The staff treated us like royalty at Lagunamar, and it was without any expectation of tips.  In fact, we moved villas after a couple of nights when a higher floor became available.  I gave the bell services guy a tip when he picked up the luggage and told me flat out that he would not accept a tip when he delivered our luggage to our new villa a couple of hours later.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 8, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> Did it happen to say on your confirmation with II of your room location?  I know ours with the Royal trade thru II gave the room #.
> 
> lee



The "room number" on II exchanges in to SVO properties does not mean anything -- it's just for accounting purposes.  It is extremely unlikely you would get the exact unit that it lists, as rooms are assigned shortly before arrival based on the reservation timestamps and relative priorities...


----------



## hunkyleebo (Jan 8, 2015)

We've been having a tougher time getting exchanges into WLR so last year we rented a 2nd villa to house part of our large group.  This year we bought another week (resale of course).  We've always gotten better views as owners than exchangers.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 8, 2015)

hunkyleebo said:


> We've been having a tougher time getting exchanges into WLR so last year we rented a 2nd villa to house part of our large group.  This year we bought another week (resale of course).  We've always gotten better views as owners than exchangers.


WLR or Starwood owner?


----------



## hunkyleebo (Jan 11, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> WLR or Starwood owner?



WLR owners


----------



## airattack (Jan 19, 2015)

*lagunamar rooms*

i suggest u email the resort about a week before u arrive or tell the conciere lady when she calls u two weeks before u arrive that u want a room above the third floor..floors two and three are not above tree top level and there is little to no view....get floors 4,5,6,7,8 then ur set...all have view of the water, pool etc......buildings dont matter....they are all good


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 24, 2015)

airattack said:


> i suggest u email the resort about a week before u arrive or tell the conciere lady when she calls u two weeks before u arrive that u want a room above the third floor..floors two and three are not above tree top level and there is little to no view....get floors 4,5,6,7,8 then ur set...all have view of the water, pool etc......buildings dont matter....they are all good



I would call the front desk directly and to speak with someone in charge there.  If you a WLR owner, in addition I would also make sure the reservation in MSC is noted.  

The concierge has no connection to room or building assignments, as they use a completely different system.  Often they don't care, as their main goal is to sign folks up for owners updates and offer local advice.  WLR concierge is great, but they are no help on room or building assignments.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 24, 2015)

Doesn't seem to be much availability after May at WLR in II.   Should I hold out any hope for late August first of Sept?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 24, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> Doesn't seem to be much availability after May at WLR in II.   Should I hold out any hope for late August first of Sept?



There was a ton of those weeks a couple of months ago.  The most recent deposits only went through May.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 25, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> I would call the front desk directly and to speak with someone in charge there.  If you a WLR owner, in addition I would also make sure the reservation in MSC is noted.
> 
> The concierge has no connection to room or building assignments, as they use a completely different system.  Often they don't care, as their main goal is to sign folks up for owners updates and offer local advice.  WLR concierge is great, but they are no help on room or building assignments.



I beg to differ.  We were assigned a crappy first floor room when we checked in.  Talked to the concierge the next day and were moved to the 9th floor after he worked his magic.


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 25, 2015)

blondietink said:


> I beg to differ.  We were assigned a crappy first floor room when we checked in.  Talked to the concierge the next day and were moved to the 9th floor after he worked his magic.



The "magic" was he probably spoke to the front desk manager and worked an under the table deal / "commission" or something.  Or, if you signed up for a presentation, earning him a commission/job security, or even tipped him, he'd be more willing to sweet talk someone to help (or be bribeable).  

Having been an owner there for some time now I know they are separate.  The concierge at any SVN resort is really an extension of the sales department, with a main goal of asking people to sign up for presentations or owners updates and filling the sales schedule, and not an extension of the front desk/guest services.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 25, 2015)

Anyone else deal with the crazy of taking a 9mo here and being told they can't 'guarantee' a crib!  
What is my alternative bring my own in case?!!


----------



## tante (Jan 25, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Anyone else deal with the crazy of taking a 9mo here and being told they can't 'guarantee' a crib!
> What is my alternative bring my own in case?!!



We have a travel crib. We always prefer to use our own.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have read that some of the units are slightly larger than the others.  Is there any truth to this, for example, the original build one bedroom units are slightly larger than the units over by the zero entry pool?

The other question I have is that I see from looking at Tripadvisor pictures that some studio units have under the counter bar fridges while other studios have slightly larger fridges that are about 3/4 size.  Besides the fridge sizes, are these studios different from each other?  Are they divided by sections or how would one know which studio type they are getting?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## applekor (Jan 26, 2015)

The under counter fridge was replaced by the larger one this past year. I believe all the studios have them now.


----------



## Quiding (Jan 26, 2015)

Hola

We are at WLR at the moment and we got glass in the drinks at happy hour. My wife felt it in her mouth, don't know if she swallowed or not but she panicked. She is pretty scared of such things (English isn't my native language, sorry for any grammar mistakes and I am writing from my phone)

Anyhow, we told the bartender and they didn't check any bottle or nothing which I thought was pretty strange, just kept on serving. Then a manager came up and said that they were sorry and wondered if they could do something. What should I reply to that? I am not a pushy person so we just said it was fine and wanted some bottled water instead  
Should we have asked for something?  Late checkout would be nice since our plane leaves late but I don't want to be greedy... 
Don't know how to react in such situations... 
And Yes, there was glass in the drinks, the manager found it as well and it was maybe peaces of 1/4 cm Sorry, European measurement  small but still enough..

Have a nice evening!


----------



## capjak (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes you should have asked for compensation for having glass in your glass.  A free dinner/breakfast drinks money something to keep you as a customer.  

That's horrible hope everyone is fine.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2015)

Holy #{[*#^{*!  Glass served IN the drinks? At the bar?!?! They should be closed.

And some of you think I'm silly for not going back to WLR.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone know if all WLR weeks 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks by SVN?  Just wondering if I would be able to book weeks 51 and 52 at 12-months out if I bought a Plat+ unit or if I would have to buy a fixed week if I want to get week 52.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 25, 2015)

pacman777 said:


> Anyone know if all WLR weeks 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks by SVN?  Just wondering if I would be able to book weeks 51 and 52 at 12-months out if I bought a Plat+ unit or if I would have to buy a fixed week if I want to get week 52.



Weeks 51 and 52 were sold as annual fixed event weeks.  If you book at 12 months out owning in Plat+ season you should be able to get inventory no problem.  I own an event week fixed week and have noticed that closer to the time it sells out.  When we are actually there to check in, they are full.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 26, 2015)

pacman777 said:


> Anyone know if all WLR weeks 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks by SVN?  Just wondering if I would be able to book weeks 51 and 52 at 12-months out if I bought a Plat+ unit or if I would have to buy a fixed week if I want to get week 52.


Not all were  sold as event. I think the HOA docs set it at 50%, add sponsor units retained by SVO. So inventory is tight but available.


----------



## margolism (Mar 26, 2015)

It shouldn't be an issue.  

However, I heard from someone I met at the WLR who attended a sales pitch that if you now purchase WLR Platinum Plus (from Starwood), you cannot book the last two weeks.  I don't know if this is actually true, an inaccurate interpretation of what this person heard, or what.  Or perhaps this was their way to encourage someone to purchase event weeks? I don't know.  If this IS true, this is a change in terms.  Has anyone else heard something like this?  Once again, could be false and just this person's misinterpretation of what they heard the salesperson say, or the salesperson provided erroneous information.

What I do know is that I own Platinum Plus (float), which I got as a resale, and I have no such restrictions.  I have successfully booked the last week of December and Christmas week, without any issues.


----------



## margolism (Mar 26, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Not all were  sold as event. I think the HOA docs set it at 50%, add sponsor units retained by SVO. So inventory is tight but available.



SMHarman is 100% correct - if I recall correctly, half the phases were sold as event weeks.  This included not only Christmas and New Year's weeks (51 and 52), but also week 6 (sometimes 7) for President's Week.

I looked into this long and hard before I made a decision to purchase here.  Having said that, I have never had a problem booking any of the "event" weeks as a float owner.  I go during President's Week every year, and add extra nights using Starwood points. (WLR just moved up to a Category 5 property.)


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 26, 2015)

You can book presidents week at 8 months with star options if you log on promptly.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 26, 2015)

margolism said:


> It shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> However, I heard from someone I met at the WLR who attended a sales pitch that if you now purchase WLR Platinum Plus (from Starwood), you cannot book the last two weeks.  I don't know if this is actually true, an inaccurate interpretation of what this person heard, or what.  Or perhaps this was their way to encourage someone to purchase event weeks? I don't know.  If this IS true, this is a change in terms.  Has anyone else heard something like this?  Once again, could be false and just this person's misinterpretation of what they heard the salesperson say, or the salesperson provided erroneous information.
> 
> What I do know is that I own Platinum Plus (float), which I got as a resale, and I have no such restrictions.  I have successfully booked the last week of December and Christmas week, without any issues.



It would make sense that for every event week they sold, they would have to sell some weeks that don't float during those weeks.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 26, 2015)

But the HOA docs / offering plan decides this. Not the sales weasels.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 26, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> But the HOA docs / offering plan decides this. Not the sales weasels.




Why let facts stop an entertaining thread?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1622167&postcount=13



> From the latest amendment;
> 
> For Phase One Vacation Units, no more than 50% of the Vacation Ownership Interests in each Vacation Week shall be designated as Ultra Premium, Fixed, or Event. For Phase Two, Three and Four Vacation Units, the Vacation Weeks including Christmas and New Year's Day will be sold exclusively as Event Weeks. No more than 50% of the Vacation Ownership Interests in any other Vacation Week shall be designated as Ultra Premium, Fixed or Event. In addition, no more than 50% of the Vacation Ownership Interests in Phase One, Two, Three or Four will be sold with a Fixed Unit designation.


----------

